# Newbie questions about spares/waste tank etc



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Some (very) newbie questions, please?

Just bought a lovely condition 1993 AS Talbot Express Harmony.

1. There is no waste tank, the water just pours out of a pipe at ther rear.....What do people use and where is it stored in transit, please?
2. One of the strip lights will not work....have changed strip and swapped with a working one etc. Where can I get a part for this please?
3. If I want to make up the large double where can I buy the extra bits needed and are they expensive?

A local mobile caravan/mh service chap came and showed me how to use most of the stuff in it which has been really helpful. I've always tented before so all this is very new to me so sorry for silly questions, but your knowledge and experience is so helpful....I'm sure I will think of more!

Thanks
Julie


----------



## bevdrew (Aug 30, 2009)

I think you'll find there is a waste tank, its just that the emptying valve is in the open position, thus allowing waste water to drain straight out. There should be a lever/pull thingy underneath to close it.

If not just catch the water in a bucket.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Looks like it will need to be a bucket/wheelie tank job as there is no waste tank. No problem with this though.

I am having problems getting the parts....is there another supplier of habitation parts (or bits that will fit) other than Autosleeper?

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

4maddogs said:


> . . . is there another supplier of habitation parts (or bits that will fit) other than Autosleeper?
> 
> Thanks


Yep.

>> O' Leary's << are probably the best of the lot.

Dave


----------

